# Schiffe versenken mit 2 Spieler



## azami1986 (23. Feb 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin zur Zeit am überlegen, ob ich wieder ein neues Spiel programmieren soll. Dabei würde ich gerne "Schiffe versenken" programmieren und das Spiel netzwerkfähig machen. Nun zu meinem Problem. Ich hab bisher leider keine Ahnung wie ich das Spiel netzwerkfähig machen soll. Das Spiel habe ich noch nicht fertig implementiert. Jedoch würde ich gerne wissen, wie man eine Verbindung zu einem anderen Rechner aufbauen kann.

Beispiel:

Rechner 1 und Rechner 2 sind über einen LAN-Kabel verbunden und haben jeweils eine feste IP-Adresse.

Nehmen wir an, ich hätte das Spiel "Schiffe versenken" bereits fertig implementiert. Wie könnte ich nun einzelne Informationen/Packete an den anderen Spieler schicken?

Die Frage ist vielleicht blöd gestellt, jedoch fehlt mir wirklich jeglicher Erfahahrung in Netzwerkprogrammierung. Ich würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Azami


----------



## Gast2 (23. Feb 2010)

Hier ist nen kleines tutorial zum Thema Netzwerkprogrammierung:
http://www.cn-java.com/download/data/book/socket_chat.pdf
Ansonsten einfach mal nach Java Socket googlen.


----------



## tuxedo (23. Feb 2010)

Oder eine RPC Technik wie RMI, SIMON, ..., ...., .... einsetzen
Für Schiffeversenken extra ein eigenes Protokoll zu basteln.. Naja, ich weiß nicht.

- Alex


----------



## azami1986 (23. Feb 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge und für die PDF-Datei.

Ich werde dann demnächst damit beginnen.

MfG
Azami


----------



## azami1986 (25. Feb 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe dieses Chatprogramm nun aus der PDF kopiert. Den Code findet Ihr auf der letzten Seite der PDF-Datei. Was müsste ich nun machen, damit ich von einem Rechner zum anderen kommunizieren kann. Nehmen wir an, dass bei mir der ChatServer läuft. Was muss ich machen, damit ich mit einem anderen Rechner via LAN-Kabel eine Verbindung aufbauen kann, damit ich chatten kann?

Muss ich dazu was in Windows konfigurieren? 

Viele Grüße
Azami

PS: Benutze Eclipse als IDE


----------

